# المصعد من



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ممكن شرح كلمة "المصعد في الجملة الآتية؟:
وفي حمراء الأسد جبل يعرف بحمراء نملي، يرى من طريق البيداء كثير الرؤوس كثرة النمل، على يسار المصعد من ذي الحليفة.
جزيتم خيرا.​


----------



## Mejeed

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
حسب اطلاعي "المصعد" هو اسم للطريق من ذي الحليفة باتجاه مكة المكرمة.


----------

